
Key yield curve inverts to worst level since 2007 - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/27/us-treasurys-investors-monitor-trade-developments.html
======
vannevar
So in order to drive the yield curve negative, wouldn't that mean a massive
increase in the amount of money going into bonds? So that they no longer have
to incentivize people to buy bonds, but can actually make them _pay_ to take
them? And if there is such a massive increase in bond volume, where is that
money coming from?

~~~
gzu
The fed had for years engaged in massive bond buying (QE). That has reduced
supply of government paper and therefore reduced yields on the bonds.

~~~
vannevar
So not a massive increase in demand, but a massive drop in supply?

